# Newbie



## Wolfpak1106 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Guys,

Im new to this forum and I would like to ask a few questions. In the past I have owned a few 10 gallon tanks of tetras, catfish, etc and 1 15 gallon tank. I have never cycled a tank before etc (My other fish never seemed to die) and I have never preformed these nitrates and other tests. I am looking to purchase a 50 gallon or larger Fresh Water fish tank. I am going to have to buy all the basic items again. Please give me some recommendations on filters and other items I may need for the larger tank. Any tricks of the trade would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

welcome, first off there are many different ways to cycle a tank, and you will get many different recommendations. I dont know which one is best, i have tried a couple different ways and have better results using hardy fish to cycle a tank, some say its cruel, but they have all lived long lives in the tank Post cycle, so....

Filters are always suggested to get as much filtration as you can afford. I use hang on backs, simply because i was given them at a great price on my 55gal and they are much cheaper in cost. I run a Marineland 150 Penguin and a Whisper 60. If you can afford an external canister filter, i would suggest that, but they tend to be pricey.

With heaters i prefer submersible's. I use a marineland 250 watt stealth in my 55gal and it has no problems keeping my tank within +/- 1F


----------



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would also like to say welcome, I'm sort of new to this forum, but I did learn a few things so far. First of all, an easy way to cycle your is to just get the tetra made SafeStart. It will immediately introduce the needed bacteria into your tank plus the 8.45 OZ (250ml) bottle treats up to 75 gallons. As for a tank, if you haven't gotten one yet I would suggest the Aqueon Deluxe 55 Gallon Aquarium Kit. It comes with most of what you need including:


Size 55 Glass Aquarium (48"L x 13"W x 21"H)
Power Filter 55 for crystal clear water
2-Large Filter Cartridge
2- 24" Deluxe Fluorescent Hoods
2 Fluorescent Bulbs
200 Watt Submersible Heater Shatter-Resistant Accurate +/- 1º 
Set-Up and Care Guide
Water Conditioner to make tap water safe for fish
Premium Fish Food (all natural)
Fish Net
Digital Thermometer

This is all just my opinion, so feel free to do anything different that you see fit.
Good Luck!...


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome! I hope you can get as much from this site as I have gotten.

Regarding filters, I can really only tell you of one kind - the hang-on-back type (HOB). It's all I have ever used. Pretty much it comes down to price and convenience for me. As has been stated, I've cycled with fish before, but I find it much easier to use an established filter. That way, the bacteria are there, and they quickly (about 1 week give or take) populate the tank. For that reason, I like to use the HOB filter and just transfer one of the elements to the new tank from a cycled tank. I figure that is possible with other types of filters, but since I already have a HOB filter, it seemed best for me to use all the same.

The type I use is the AquaClear 50. It maxes out on a 50G tank, so in your case I would suggest the next larger size (if you were to go that route). You always want more filtering capacity than the bare minimum. It has a three stage filter, and they even sell special filters, i.e. ammonia and nitrate removers, in the event a problem arises and needs to be dealt with in that fashion. (I've never used them, so can't comment any more on them.)

I'm right there with ELewandowski when it comes to heaters. The Marineland Stealth is a great heater. 

Otherwise, you mentioned testing nitrates, etc. I highly recommend you purchase an API Master test kit. It will run you about $30+ at your LFS, but I found one online for half that. Search around. They are much more accurate then test strips, and when you get down to the number of tests you can do, they actually cost less than those inaccurate strips. It might take a little more time and effort to fill those tubes and drop those drops, but it helps me sleep better when I know my fish are in quality water.

Good luck with your new setup!


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

I tend to overfilter my tanks due to the fish I keep so my favorite combination for a larger tank is the Marineland Emperor 400 which has 2 biowheels for good biological filtration and a canister filter such as the Eheim 2217. Other canister brands like fluval are great too. The Marineland Magnum 350 and HOT magnum are useful but have limited biological filtration capability. They are however, great for water "polishing". 
If you can afford it, the Eheim 2217 or the Emperor 400 are hard to beat for a larger tank (up to 75 gal). I would combine the two filters but you could use either one and have a nicely filtered tank.

My 150 gal mbuna tank is filtered by 2 eheim 2217 and 2 emperor 400's and my water is crystal clear. I also perform weekly water changes of about 50% tank volume. I polish the water with a Marineland Magnum 350.


good luck,

--Dave


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site. You got some great advice there so I won't add anything to it. Good luck with your new tank.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

welcome to the site and hope you feel welcome...what are you planning to stock the tank with???


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*w2to the Forum *w3


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm new as well.. 3 weeks into it and I'm learning a lot from these fine people ... people like Jim. I'd suggest getting a 75 instead of a 50 or 55. Same length but a little deeper.


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I bet Wolfpak figured out his issues back in April.


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

*w2 I hope you're enjoying the site!


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, so why is this post under "New Posts" then?


----------

